# Runden mit printf



## jobu0101 (9. Okt 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mit printf runden, doch irgendwie klappt das nicht richtig. "%1$f.2" hängt einfach ".2" der Zahl hinten dran, statt auf zwei Dezimalen zu runden.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Okt 2009)

richtig wäre ja auch 
$.2f

wie kommst du zu dem anderen Versuch?

Java Blog: Using format()/printf() for formatting and Scanner for parsing localized elements | Javainsel-Blog


----------



## jobu0101 (9. Okt 2009)

Ich danke.

Da stand das: Degressive Abschreibung mit j2sdk 1.4.2 - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## depood (9. Okt 2009)

%.2f sollte es eigentlich sein

edit: oh viel zu langsam :autsch:


----------

